# .54 Cal. question



## Thor_Bear (Oct 17, 2013)

Been shooting my Lyman Trade Rifle in .54 cal, using the PowerBelt rounds in 405gr. (I found a close out deal on them and bought like 10 packs) Anyway, I use Triple 7 powder and it recommends 120gr charge as does Lymans book for the .54cal. But its knocking the snot out of my shoulder and its shooting about a foot low at 50 yards. 

What do you guys suggest for powder charge for that big of a round. Lowering the charge will drop the impact of the bullet even more right?  Could I safely drop the charge to 80-90 grains and still maintain enough velocity? Would make it more comfortable to shoot but I don't want a squib load or a round with no kinetic energy when it hits a target.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2013)

I shoot 75 grains of FFg behind a roundball in my .54 flintlock and it will wallop a deer. With 350 grain solid lead conicals in my .50 caplock, I shoot 90 grains of powder. I have probably killed 35 deer at least with this load, and I've had very dead deer with two big holes in them every time. Complete passthrough on one at 120 yards.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 17, 2013)

Drop back to 80- 90 gr and see what happens....Some older, slow
twist barrels don't shoot conicals that well....
I have a 1"-66" twist Hawken and get good accuracy with 80-90
gr powder and tight round ball, and so-so accuracy with conical
bullets....
A round ball or Maxi-Ball with 80-90 gr powder blows right thru a deer..


----------



## Thor_Bear (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been thinking of dropping back to a 295gr powerbelt for hunting, but like I said I got a smoking deal on those 405gr so I grabbed em all. lol


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 20, 2013)

Drop back to 60 gr and work up in 5 gr increments.   Stop when you get good accuracy.   You dont need high speed with that size of a bullet.

You may have to get a different front sight to get zero.  Not unusual.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Oct 21, 2013)

That rifle is probably 1 in 48 twist.  The twist is too slow to stabilize that projectile in that weight.  IMHO


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 22, 2013)

You do not need a 120 gr charge. Do as ironhead says. AND try patched ball.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 22, 2013)

yep, yep and yep. I shoot 70grs in a 54 cal Lyman behind a patched round ball. and that's black powder not 777. It put that round ball in one side and out the other of a doe opening morning at 82 steps.

Back off that powder charge.


----------



## collardncornbread (Nov 26, 2013)

What do you guys suggest for powder charge for that big of a round. Lowering the charge will drop the impact of the bullet even more right? Could I safely drop the charge to 80-90 grains and still maintain enough velocity? Would make it more comfortable to shoot but I don't want a squib load or a round with no kinetic energy when it hits a target. 

first question.  Not necessaryly. i have seen some rifles that sling the bullet. try lowering the charge a little. you never can be sure till you shoot a few.
second.  Dont ever worry about the energy!! you may have to aim high, but I can garantee there aint a deer on the north american continent who can tote it, if you put it in the boiler.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve-ALA said:


> That rifle is probably 1 in 48 twist.  The twist is too slow to stabilize that projectile in that weight.  IMHO


^^^ This ^^^^

Is the twist listed on barrel?  If the twist is 1-48 or slower like 1-66, it just won't stabilize that heavy powerbelt.  Typically to shoot powerbelts or other "modern" style BP bullets you'll need 1-24". 

Just like shooting 75 grain .223 bullets in an AR with a 1-9" twist - the heavier (really the Longer) the bullet the faster the twist needed to stabilize it.

Drop back to about 100grains and see how it shoots.  If it still doesn't, get a patched round ball and give those a try.  My suspicion is that there was a reason the bullets were on clearance...most 54cal. BP rifles aren't twisted fast enough to stabilize them.

Your shoulder will thank you too.


----------



## TaxPhd (Dec 2, 2013)

Lyman Trade Rifle has a 1 in 48" twist.  Drop down to a 70-80 grn. charge as has been suggested, and report back.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty sure the Lyman is shipped with a too tall front sight. The idea is to work up your load then file the front sight down until your point of impact is where you want it.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 6, 2013)

collardncornbread said:


> Lowering the charge will drop the impact of the bullet even more right?



Not necessarily.  A lighter load with a heavier bullet will often shoot higher than a heavier load.  Common phenomena for pistols.


----------

